# Jack frost dog help please



## IronHeadPitz/nz/ (May 9, 2009)

hi all im new to this site and am after info on the jack frost dog and the red lines.
i have 3 pitbulls
bronze bitch (jeep x jack frost x red) no papers, sister 2 below dog
choc boi (jeep x jack frost x red) no papers, brother to above dog
choc white pied bitch ( jack frost x red x jeep) no relation to other 2.

and this is the only info i have found on the jack frost dog.

"Jack Frost was a dog bred by the late Sonny Sykes (Joe Corvino's handler at the end before Joe died). Jack Frost was off Chicago Dolly sent to Jack Kelly ,former owner of Sporting Dog Journal, who sent the dog Down Under to A"


----------

